# Identifying model engine



## RandyAndySmith (May 30, 2013)

Hi everyone I'm trying to identify the make of this model boat engine as I need to get some new shims


----------



## mu38&Bg# (May 30, 2013)

http://www.force-engine.com

Greg


----------



## /// (May 30, 2013)

Too easy, give us another one!


----------



## RandyAndySmith (May 31, 2013)

Thanks Greg great help!

Ordered some shims hopefully that'll stop the head leaking!


----------



## RandyAndySmith (Sep 1, 2013)

The shims I ordered were too big. The head is still leaking and I'm unsure what to do. There are 2 shims under the head at the moment. Can I remove one or both or will that damage the engine?


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Sep 2, 2013)

Remove the shims and inspect the top of the liner and the mating surface in the head for damage and debris. If it's clean and the gaskets are also clean, its the assembly procedure that was wrong. I push the head down as hard as I can and lightly tighten all the head screws in typical torque pattern. Then, in two more steps I tighten to final torque. What often happens is the first screw is tightened to full torque and the head ends up warped or crooked. If the top of the liner is has minor damage this can be cleaned up on 400 or finer wet dry with oil on glass. Sometimes there are problems with radii and sharp corners, which prevent the head from seating properly.

You can remove shims, but depending on how highly tuned this engine is and the fuel being used might have to watch for detonation. Boat engines can be pretty high strung.

Greg


----------

